# Any Yudo schools in Northern Virginia?



## shawn313 (Jul 16, 2005)

I haven't been able to find any, was wondering if anyone knew of a school in the area that teaches Yudo?


----------



## JanneM (Jul 16, 2005)

There is practicly no difference between regular Judo (japanese) and yudo (korean).
Yudo is only Korean name for Judo.
Yu/Ju = Soft (kor./jap.)
Do = Way (kor.jap.)


----------

